# Does anyone have a lot of spray texturing coming up, need some help?



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

Send me a PM if you have a lot of spray texturing coming up and would be willing to test a new item for me. Thanks everyone!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> Send me a PM if you have a lot of spray texturing coming up and would be willing to test a new item for me. Thanks everyone!


I do ...


----------

